
Shipped fun pun E-commerce site in 4h - nestorg
http://chefpun.com
======
nestorg
I spent 4h putting together products and making this go live. Less than 15$ in
costs later, I have made my 1st sale.

Let me know what you think.

~~~
Geekette
Well done! Was this exercise more for technical practice or do you plan on
keeping it going? Many people enjoy puns and I can see this evolving in many
puntastic directions.

You should edit the pun-a-week challenge post to clarify whether you'll be
creating the pun or it's an open invitation to readers/customers to
participate (if so, clarify the terms of their participation).

~~~
nestorg
Thanks, to be honest I am not yet sure, how far to go, however I think there
is something to be done here for sure.

I am trying to figure out an easy upvoting system to crowd source the
puns/have people select them. I guess it isn' clear yet because it wasn't in
my mind yet.

